# Razorback Ridge??



## palmer1155 (Jun 17, 2012)

Has anyone here hunted with Razorback Ridge?  I'm looking to take my two younger brothers hog hunting and have seen ads for them and was looking for opinions...


----------



## bubba j (Jun 18, 2012)

I have heard a couple good things about them. They have not been in operation very long. The people I have talked to said they will go back.


----------



## digandrig (Jun 18, 2012)

Me and my wife have hunted out their with razorback ridge and it was a incredible time. We both shot a trophy and i also got a meat hog. The owner is as good as they come. One thing i really like about them is they cater to under privlage children and handicap hunters. Im a big boy and have had people tell me they cant take me hunting because of my size but at razorback ridge they welcomed me. It was a hunt we will never forget and i will be going back very soon. And as for the crew out their they are a top notch hog hunting establishment and have my vote. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Jun 18, 2012)

Depends  on if you want to hunt free roaming hogs or you want to hunt hogs in a pen.


----------



## PinkTC (Jun 18, 2012)

My husband and I have been there twice.  The hunt is behind a fence.  The owner is honest and never misrepresents this fact.  The first time we went we were worried about it being a canned hunt.  200 acres is plenty of room for the hogs to elude people.  We both got our hogs that day, but it took us a full day of hard hunting to get it done.  In fact on our second visit, my husband was not successful.  We have been to Cumberland Island, Ossabaw Island, South Ga WMA's, and the NorthGa Mountains hunting free roaming public land hogs with success.  This didn't make the hunt at Razorback any less enjoyable.  The hunt can be as easy or hard as you make it.  It is worth the visit.


----------



## Wacko (Jun 18, 2012)

I've hunted there and loved it.. Got two hogs in two days, one with a 500 Smith from less than 8' away.. Both mine were trophies.

I never felt like I was in a pen.. 20 acres is really big when you are on foot hunting for hogs. Spot and stalk was a lot of fun to say the least. When I start running low on pork I'll go back and cap a couple more.. Great guides and they'll let you hunt however you want and they'll guide you or let you do your own thing.

Here is our kills for one night





This one had monster cutters.. 





This one was a true rush, he only weighed 225 but was seriously - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -.





I called a lot of others before I decided to take my group to Razorback Ridge. Some were cocky, some were shady with wishy washy terms. These guys are a class act, fair, up front and they treat you the way that they'd like to be treated. I'll take my group back and we'll love very minute of it again!


----------



## Todd E (Jun 20, 2012)

You would be well pleased by going there. 

Haven't hunted there, but I have met and do some work for these guys.


----------



## ACRAthens (Jun 19, 2013)

Do they offer processing services too?


----------



## 2-shot (Jun 19, 2013)

Firetower processing isn't far from there


----------



## Dacula Deer Hunter (Jul 6, 2013)

Took my wife there and she shot her first pig. They are some great people and she (and I) had a great time. Good people running it too.


----------



## SlipperyHill Mo (Aug 8, 2013)

Would recommend them also. They are good people and got some hogs.


----------

